# Jade helm 15



## Gnome (May 27, 2015)

So my friend just received a text from his buddy, a commander in the Army (currently not active duty) that he's being called in, as operation Jade Helm is a go. He said to start stockpiling guns and at least 500 rounds of ammo, as its expected to be in full effect in 3 weeks to 2 months. What are your thoughts on this? I know the guy and his friend and saw the texts myself so I know its legit but what are your thoughts on this whole thing?


----------



## Tude (May 27, 2015)

I've been watching this from afar via the many conspiracy sites I'm on - and all their reports of the military vehicles, being shipped in by truck, train. The build up. Have had reports also of some big black trucks coming in the last several months into the midwest. Not sure what for. Have to go look for those places on the website. 

At the moment I'm in the watching mode and trying to sort out the many articles put on the internet as well as news put out by some visual groups like rense report, zero report - youtube - "news in two minutes" (which btw is quite informative - it's just a news show privately published by a couple of people so no pics or anythings - and a lot of their thoughts actually) is published by a member of the sites I'm on. I won't publish the sites - but you can google them. I mean with all the sites I'm on - starting with Y2K to asteroids, to volcanoes and yeah yellowstone is supposed to take us out soon and split the US - expect a huge tsunami... There is a lot of stuff on the interenet. I'm hoping this stuff washes out and means nothing but I do not think so.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 27, 2015)

I think any punk who doesn't come out of this with at least a couple cases of MRE's is a complete pussy.


----------



## Sip (May 27, 2015)

I understand that business insider is probably not got much cred around here, but here you go:

http://www.businessinsider.com/jade-helm-conspiracy-theory-2015-5

*Some people in Texas think the government is secretly planning a giant military coup to invade the state*

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/jade-helm-conspiracy-theory-2015-5#ixzz3bPZ10J3D

People are freaking out over a bizarre conspiracy theory that the US military is planning to enact martial law this summer under the guise of a Special Operations exercise called Jade Helm 15.



Concerns over the theory — which has no apparent basis in reality — are boiling over in Texas, where many people fear that the government will soon start rounding up political dissidents and detaining them in shuttered Wal-Mart stores, Matt Viser at The Boston Globe reports. 

Jade Helm is a real military exercise involving more than 1,000 Special Operation troops who are preparing to deploy overseas. It is taking place between July 15 and September 15 across seven states.

While this is a normal military exercise, Viser says conspiracy theorists think Jade Helm 15 "is a takeover plot hatched in the nation’s capital by the White House and the Pentagon."

Military exercises on domestic territory are pretty common. But this one sparked suspicion after a military map was leaked that showed certain US territories marked as "hostile."

Talk-show host Alex Jones ran a number of stories on his website, InfoWars, claiming that the map was evidence that the federal government was planning to take over Texas.

"Not long after Jones began raising alarm bells about Jade Helm, officials in Bastrop [a town in Texas] began hearing from concerned residents," Viser writes. "Phones began ringing in the county commissioners’ offices. Skeptical messages popped up on Facebook, and people began approaching community leaders at church gatherings. They were worried about the government coming to take their guns. There was a sense that President Obama would be willing to do anything to crush dissent."

But the language on the map was only for the purposes of the exercise, The Washington Post reports.

"The military has routinely launched exercises in the past in which regions of the United States are identified as hostile for the purpose of training," The Post's Dan Lomothe writes.

The Navy, for example, hosts a similar exercise every year called Bold Alligator, in which thousands of Marines and sailors practice amphibious fighting tactics, Lomothe notes. The most recent Bold Alligator exercise was held last fall on the East Coast.

Jade Helm is primarily taking place in Texas because it requires "large areas of undeveloped land as well as access to towns" that are similar to territories that troops might encounter overseas, according to ABC News.

The Pentagon has said that the exercise wouldn't affect citizens' daily lives, though they might notice more military vehicles on the roads.

Critics of the exercises don't believe what the Pentagon or the media is telling them about the exercises, however.

And the abrupt closure last month of five Wal-Mart stores raised a new suspicion: That the country's biggest retailer is in on the plan to hatch martial law.

A video supporting this theory has been watched nearly a million times. The footage shows police cars outside the store's loading docks and says the store has covered its windows with black tarp.

"Something sinister is going on at Wal-Mart and there's a big reason for them to be hiding what that is," writes the blog All News Pipeline, which posted the video. "Could these monstrous buildings with underground tunnels be transformed into something out of our worst dreams?"

Wal-Mart says the closures have nothing to do with Jade Helm, which is a real military exercise taking place between July 15 and September 15 across seven states.

"There's no truth to the rumors," Wal-Mart spokesman Lorenzo Lopez told Business Insider last month.



Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/jade-helm-conspiracy-theory-2015-5#ixzz3bPYjrRaO


----------



## sean p (May 28, 2015)

I was riding with a friend yesterday in a car in Asheville nc an we seen more then 40 trucks on the highway with military vechiles passing us just seem weird he said he has never seen that an he is born there an been there his whole life..


----------



## Deleted member 7149 (May 28, 2015)

Prepare now!! I've been stocking up for some time now. I know how to survive. I'm ready!!


----------



## CosmicBrothaCam (May 28, 2015)

Jade helm 15 is focused on Texas!?
Now i'm angry!
*Kicks a table over and shoot revolvers in the air.*


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (May 28, 2015)

Gnome said:


> So my friend just received a text from his buddy, a commander in the Army (currently not active duty) that he's being called in, as operation Jade Helm is a go. He said to start stockpiling guns and at least 500 rounds of ammo, as its expected to be in full effect in 3 weeks to 2 months. What are your thoughts on this? I know the guy and his friend and saw the texts myself so I know its legit but what are your thoughts on this whole thing?



Wait.... A commander in the Army texted your friend and told him Operation Shitstain is a go, and to start stockpiling weapons and ammo? You saw the texts yourself huh? Who is your friend by the way? He a secret agent?

Lady, I think you're full of shit. 
I think you're either a troll, or somebody who's fishing for radical responses. 

It's funny because I've seen posts EXACTLY like this on conspiracy boards and other forums on the internet before. It's always "Guys! My sister's cousin says shit is about to go down in 4 weeks! Red team go! Red team go! Prepare to take arms!! I saw the texts MYSELF!" or something like that. At least 3 other times have I seen a message just like this. 

If I'm wrong and the walls do come crashing in and I suffocate under a pile of debris- my sincere apologies to you.


----------



## Odin (May 29, 2015)

sandpaper cowboy said:


> "Guys! My sister's cousin says shit is about to go down in 4 weeks! Red team go! Red team go!



My half sisters cousin has Top Secret clearance with the DoD under DISCO. ::fuckinginbed::



CosmicBrothaCam said:


> Jade helm 15 is focused on Texas!?



Texans probably have enough private civilian fire power to take over a small European country.

::borg::


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (May 30, 2015)

Hmmm.... she was so interested in our thoughts on the matter, but she still hasn't come back yet. 
@Gnome, should we go wait in the bunkers for your return? Ask you're friend if it's gonna be ok pleasel


----------



## Sip (May 30, 2015)

She's hiding in her basement with her friends who still haven't come out since '99 for fear of Y2K being just a little late. It'll happen ANY day now.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 6, 2016)

I first thought all of this was normal conspiracy theory wackos. I had seen the town hall meeting in Bastrop, TX and I now believe that those Texans are Paranoid as fuck and that the Governmrnt is capable of anything.

I have heard of UN vehicles and private military contractors recruiting former military, police and government types to use as an opforce. I am a former Marine 0311/Cbirf and have never seen such a large multi state operation.

I have genuine concerns.

I am heading South thru Texas and I wonder if all of this will effect me. If the cops think the military is invading, they may think im an undercover operative.


----------

